
R. P. Feynman: Personal Observations on the Reliability of the Shuttle - max_
https://science.ksc.nasa.gov/shuttle/missions/51-l/docs/rogers-commission/Appendix-F.txt
======
java-man
"For a successful technology, reality must take precedence over public
relations, for nature cannot be fooled."

and yet, we do it again and again...

